# 2021 Shoalwater 23' Cat 67995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

AVAILABLE NOW IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
CALL AND ASK FOR SONNY 
WAYPOINT MARINE
2021 Demo Shoalwater 23 Cat powered by a 2020 Mercury 250 Pro XS. Options include a hydraulic jack plate, tilt steering, Lenco trim tabs, 1/2 Laguna console w/ two 4 bank rod holders, double burn bar w/ cup holders, two tone hull, pro air bubbler in live well, leaning post w/ cooler, footrest, rod holders and storage tray, removable rear bench seat w/ 2 cup holders, 10' Power Pole Blade, Simrad Go7 XSE w/ transducer, 61gal in floor fuel tank, Coastline aluminum trailer w/ spare tire. 230hrs $67,995 plus ttl. 
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. 
Call today 361-651-2628 ask for Sonny
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

